# buying a new screen press: which brand?



## Hooked (Oct 13, 2005)

We are wanting to upgrade to a 6-color / 4or6-station screen printing press and was wondering what everyones thoughts are on brand. I have been told to stay away from the joy stick registration?? Also we do want a press with arms for more options of moving screens in and out. Any ideas, please.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

The M&R Chameleon is a heavy duty press. I have had mine for 6 years and its still going strong. The micro registration is very tight. Definently get side clamps. If you are looking for a press for production I would aslo highly suggest getting a 6 platen press over the 4. The extra 2 platens over a long period of time printing will speed up the job. Less turning more printing. 
www.mrprint.com
The press is a little on the higher price range but well worth every penny. Plus if you ever decide to upgrade to an automatic everything is interchangeable. Palettes and micro registration are the same.
less of a learning curve.
just my .02
good luck in your decision. You might want to try to get to an industry trade show and see some first hand.


----------



## normsbrand (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a brown press. 6 color 4 station. It is a good press, but nothing like the M&R. 

I looked around and got my whole setup from a place that specializes in Repo's of presses. I got a good price, and it does everything I want it to. If you have the time and patience you might look at getting one used.


----------



## Iced Out Apparel (Oct 3, 2006)

i have a m&r sportman and it works great 6 color


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is a list of manual presses with links to websites of the ones that I see a lot at the trade shows. I always recommend seeing the press in person before making the purchase. Hope this helps.

Vastex International - http://www.vastex.com/index2.html
Workhorse Products - http://www.workhorseproducts.com/store.php?crn=213
M&R Sidewinder (new press) - http://www.mrprint.com/en/ProductOverview.aspx?id=101
Brown Mfg - http://www.brownmfg.net/TableOfContents.html
CAPS - http://www.caps-screenprinting.com/
Anatol - http://www.anatol.com/manual1.htm
Hopkins/BWM - http://www.hopkins-bwm.com/?page=presses
Lawson - http://www.lawsonsp.com/TextilePresses.php
Antec - http://www.antecinc.com/legend_information.htm


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Don't forget Global Equipment. I don't know why they are often overlooked, but they make some awesome presses.

http://www.webglobalequipment.com/


----------



## kenfuji (Sep 15, 2006)

we have a Workhorse oddessy 4400. it's upgradable to a 6600 which is a 6 color 6 station set up. also includes micro reg.

they have great service and also do financing which helped me out a lot.

ask for John Warren. he's a great sales person with a lot of knowledge!!

sjut tell them ken from sozo sent ya.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

What about Riley Hopkins presses from http://www.silkscreeningsupplies.com? http://www.silkscreeningsupplies.com/site/799934/page/642768


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a Antec 6 color 6 station and it has done very well. it isn't as nice as an M&R but a good workhorse. I have had it 5-6 years with no problems at all . i set up a 4 color job with good registration in less than 20 minutes yesterday


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

Does anyone have a Lawson Beta 4 color? How is it?


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

i have a workhorse 6-4 too, if had waited a few months when i saw a hix, i would have bought that one, the micros were better than the WH. it was a good price i thought


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2006)

If I had to do it over again I would with go with the M&R. The side clamps and micros are really worth the extra money. I printed on one for two weeks at an SGIA workshop and it was a breeze to set up.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

KoalaTees said:


> Does anyone have a Lawson Beta 4 color? How is it?


Personally, I'd stay away from Lawson. I haven't heard much good about thier presses.

I also have one of their dryers, which is pretty nice, but they are not a very friendly or helpful company when you have issues.


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

The Lawson Beta I am looking at has side clamps, micro and is $995 for the bench (within my budge). I never used a slide clamp. Does anyone have this press? Phillip, so you do think they are that good huh? I looked at Antec (dynamic) and that looks ok. Flimsy looking table legs and they use nylon bolts at the arm regristration. Lawson uses the roller bearing locator- which I think is better. Lawson micro might be hokey thought. The Odyssey is $1650 for the 4 color table top with micro - too pricy right now for me. The Livingston 4 color looks ok but kinda hokey too. what to do. what to do?


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

can you post a picture of what "side clamps" looks like? What are the benifits as opposed to rear clamps?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

side clamps hold the screens from the sides where a rear clam holds the screen form the back. The benefit of side clamps is a better hold on the screen as well as more room for error when burning.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2006)

Antec "LEGEND" Series not the dynamic. The Legend is built like a tank


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

I have a beta...Love it!


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

I am consider to signing a contract for the Lawson Beta 42. LogoDaddy, what model do you have? How does it hold registration and do you feel the eco-mircos are ok for some simple spot color work?


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

I have a 42...I have had it for 2 years and have a quite profitable business registration is great! They also have great support & classes for individuals new to screen printing or that just need a refresher. I ve taken the class and all of my equipment is from Lawson-my plastisols I also buy from Multi Tech-a division of Lawson. If you want some solid info about Lawson equipment...
Call and ask for GLEN 314-382-9300


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

That's all I needed to hear....I'm sold! I now have the $ for the 42 . I was told it is 80" wing span.... What do you make? I am just starting (kinda of) and just want to get into multi-color spot prints. Do you design your own stuff.


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

I do pretty well, I have a full time job also so in the evenings I set up my art and my fiance prints it. I do all of my art unless someone gives me a logo or something. I have a Graphic Design degree and a lot of opportunities to learn new things because of my job. Do you have a dryer, flash unit, exposure unit etc... You will need all of these things to do it the right way. Lawson has packages from hobby through advanced that would get you started.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a Hopkins Win 6/4 and it's a good press for the money (very cheap). If I were starting over right now, I'd go with a HIX. Very solid machines and affordable.


----------



## KoalaTees (Jul 25, 2007)

Logodaddy
how's the regristation on the Beta 42?


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

It's great, I haven't had any problems with it whatsoever!


----------



## commencedesign (Apr 26, 2007)

Vtec44 said:


> What about Riley Hopkins presses from Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits? Riley Hopkins Screen Printing Press, Hopkins Presses, Riley Hopkins Press, Hopkins Press, Hopkins Printing Press


I have one of these i like it alot.


----------



## antman428 (Sep 1, 2007)

M&R better than an Antec? I wouldn't say that in that order if your talking about an Antec Legend, a tracer ok but not the Legend I've never worked with a press that offers more precision and speed. Most other machines out there operate like a tank in comparison.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a 6 color 6 station Legend and it is very good press. 

SGIA uses a 14 color M &R Chamelion for teaching purposes in it's lab in Fairfax,Va. I have operated that press on numerous occasions in the past and found it easier to register and set up than the Legend I have. The side clamps are a nice feature and their micro registration is easier to use than the Legends'.

However, the Antec factory is in Charlottesville, Va. (my shop is in NC) and the staff at Antec is very helpful. *I was having problems last fall with the microregistration* and so I called them and spoke to the chief engineer who walked me through disassembly,cleaning and lubrication of the micros. It is very simple to work on and maintain. I like the fact that you deal with the factory 1 on 1 and not some supplier that may or may not know what your problems are.


I have printed some awesome designs with that press. I had an old Hopkins with no micros that I literally gave away.


----------

